# What breed of goat do I get?



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok I have the opportunity to purchase a new goat. I have ND right now and am so much in love with the milk that I want a full sized one so that I can get more milk at a time. I have a choice of a Alpine or Nubian. The milk would be for cheese and drinking. So which one do you guys prefer or would choose? I have never had either one. So I would like some input. Both goats are equally tame and have been milked before. They come up to the fence and want interaction. They love their humans.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

best thing you can do is taste the milk from each and choose based on that. If you want her for milk I think each breed tastes so different that might make your decission easy. I have not had either breed but hear that Nubians are loud so if you have close neighbors maybe the Alpine would be better?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Depends on what you're looking for. Both breeds have wonderfully sweet goats. Nubians don't make as much milk, but their milk is richer. However, if you want quiet, I wouldn't suggest a Nubian, haha =P


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you think that my ND would be ok living with a full sized goat also? I really don't want to build another yard this year. I read that the Nubian milk is the richest of the full sized dairy goats. How similar to ND milk is it?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, one reason we chose to reserve a lamancha was that they are supposed to be a very laid back breed, and since we'll probably be getting her at a young age, introducing her to a mini herd shouldn't be a problem. I'm not sure how Nubians are with that, though.

ND milk is the richest of all the goat milk, so there really isn't a comparison, sadly. But Nubian milk is the richest of the full sized.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are going to be getting a ful size and keep it with the NDs.. I would get it as a kid so it won't be giant and boss everyone around.. (sorry for poor wording LOL!) I know people that keep Alpines and NDs together no problem.. I guess it also depends on the personality of the goat....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a Nigerian and a Nubian. I got them both as adults and they get along beautifully. Our Nubian is even sweet and gentle with our baby NDs. So no worries there unless you get one with a snooty personality.

I love milking Nubians and Nigies, but I haven't had much interaction with Alpines.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

I have Nubians and love them. I know people say they are really loud but, honestly, the Saanen I had earlier this year was WAY louder than my Nubian so it probably depends on the individual. Even the Saanen's half ND daughter was super loud, lol. I agree with getting the Nubian as a youngster. Even a weaned full sized goat is not going to push an adult ND around. Goats know youngsters should respect thier elders!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

And I know that our big ND momma wouldn't stand to be bossed by any goat, regardless of size! :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

From my experience, Alpines are about as sweet as they get. I've had Nubians before and I must say that I like the Alpines better. BUT, just my honest opinion. :wink: 
My Nubs always were skittish a mean, whereas the Alpines are calm and very sweet.


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

As long as your Nigerian Dwarf isn't very timid, they should get along great! I have one ND doe in with three standard-sized does and their kids (all of which are her height now), and I've never had a problem with her getting picked on. She's a spunky girl and really knows how to hold her own! Having an extra feed dish out at when I feed does help prevent some squabbles at meal times.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's hard, isn't it? =P How about you start with what reputable breeders are in your areas. Then pick from what they have (=


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I suppose that would be what I do. The goat in question that I was looking at is a good 30min from where I live and I have no way to transport a full grown goat. I could hold a baby in my lap though.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

^ transporting can be easy, what kinda car do you have? When I need to transport my fullsize girl, I put down the backseat and put a gate or something between the front seats so that she can't stick her head through. Then I put down some tarps and voila, perfect place. She loads in the back and has plenty of manoverability. Little bit of hay and she loves it too.

As for the breeds, I love my Alpines, and she gets along very well with my NDs. All my Alpines have been high producers, and if you work with them, they are easy to work with and obey quickly and easily.

Hope this helps


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We just bought 3 Alpines last weekend. They are the sweetest goats! The Alpine milk taste a lot like cows milk. It has a nice flavor to it, but different from ND milk. All the Nubians I have seen or heard have been loud.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with the noisy Nubians, they are loveable though. And, my Lucy alpine has a deeper voice then the Nigerians and can be loud at times.

However, we are milking Lucy now and while the milk is like cow milk, it's NOT like Nigerian milk! Almost like skimmed milk! And while I actually like skimmed milk...it won't be enough to "cream" my coffee. If I were getting a goat for cheese...I would not recommend the Alpine. Get the Nubian.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Nubian it is. So does anyone know if the mini nubian gives a good amount of milk?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would assume so. And the miniature in them may help with the loudness, haha  How exciting to be adding a new member to your herd!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

If you're buying a freshened doe, I would pick one that you like to milk... I milked someone else's gots recently and realized how spoiled I've been with my girls' fantastic udders.


----------

